# A guy at the gym's staring at me



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

So there I am sculpting my guns with some cheat curls, and this guy just stares at me

Can't see what his problem is, he got a notepad out and started sketching me the other day too

I think he works at the same place as me too so maybe he's a stalker, should I ring the police?

I just want to be left alone to do my cheat curls in peace.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

You're just playing hard to get, you slut.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

maybe your giving of ****-erotic vibes, and hes picking up on these?


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pull your shorts down a little when he next sketches you.


----------



## Davey666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> So there I am sculpting my guns with some cheat curls, and this guy just stares at me
> 
> Can't see what his problem is, he got a notepad out and started sketching me the other day too
> 
> ...


Was you looking at yourself in the mirror


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

LMFAO when i read this

OP when hes working out you should stare at him with you own note pad, see what he says :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

does he have an erection ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Swift kick to the nuts followed by uppercut. Will get rid of the creep.

Are you a pencil neck? Nobody dares does this kind of things to 18+ stone monsters


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

its probaly because your blue


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Maybe your coming across as screaming for attention.... Like in this thread


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Why don't you ask him what his ****ing problem is?


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

could have been the budgie smugglers you were wearing


----------



## Rusky87 (Jan 15, 2012)

He wants to go balls deep. Let him.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> So there I am sculpting my guns with some cheat curls, and this guy just stares at me
> 
> Can't see what his problem is, he got a notepad out and started sketching me the other day too
> 
> ...


why didnt you just ask him what the fck his problem was????

instead you ask us....wtf


----------



## Kilmarnocklad (Aug 22, 2012)

last thing i'd do is be teasing him mate....will get him more worked up. next thing you know your face down in the sauna.....pepper thy angus brother


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

maybe he wants some your uranus!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> why didnt you just ask him what the fck his problem was????
> 
> instead you ask us....wtf


Lol, brilliant.


----------



## -CP- (Jan 29, 2013)

Nothin worse !! Give him a wink and see what his response is ha


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Wait til he catches you doing straight-legged deadlifts, then you're in trouble....


----------



## Gym-addikt (Sep 18, 2012)

Wasn't there another thread when a guy was debating to comment on someone's bad form including a little sketch of someone swinging up a ez bar when curling - it could be you !


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Gym-addikt said:


> Wasn't there another thread when a guy was debating to comment on someone's bad form including a little sketch of someone swinging up a ez bar when curling - it could be you !


ok calm down sherlock

:whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Gym-addikt said:


> Wasn't there another thread when a guy was debating to comment on someone's bad form including a little sketch of someone swinging up a ez bar when curling - it could be you !


----------



## Gym-addikt (Sep 18, 2012)

Elementary my dear ...... Zack Amin

Too much of a coincidence not to say it


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dux said:


> Maybe your coming across as screaming for attention.... Like in this thread


lol it was a joke thread mate in reply to the similarly titled thread in the same section

jeez.

lads.... it was a joke, no-one is staring at me in the gym, I don't do cheat curls... I am not a pencil neck I am a big fat keyboard warrior just like the rest of you!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> lol it was a joke thread mate in reply to the similarly titled thread in the same section
> 
> jeez.
> 
> lads.... it was a joke, no-one is staring at me in the gym, I don't do cheat curls... I am not a pencil neck I am a big fat keyboard warrior just like the rest of you!!! :thumb:


Fail


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i feel cheated.....i wanted to write a funny comment about bending overs, dropping your gym pants, hooking both index fingers into your @rsehole and pulling it open widemouth frog style as he sketched you......oh well


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha FAIL!!!!!!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I didnt know infernal could draw.....


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe it's the pink dumbbell your using


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Have sex with him OP.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

wear a nappy


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Mate, if your the same guy as I stare at then you need to improve your strength, curling the same as chest and shoulder press there is something wrong there!!


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ge him to buy you dinner... free meal possible here and it won't happen often!


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

maketheface said:


> Mate, if your the same guy as I stare at then you need to improve your strength, curling the same as chest and shoulder press there is something wrong there!!


my sarcasm really has been lost on this thread lol... u do realise im having a joke based on your other thread don't you?

lol. sorry mate was just having a laugh....


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

This thread is beyond repair.


----------



## jamesthompson (Dec 12, 2012)

Funny though


----------

